# Just got my first ever tarantula, a baby King Baboon!  Need suggestions.....



## cchardwick (Oct 16, 2010)

I just bought my first ever tarantula and it's a 1.5 inch King Baboon!  I need some help, I'm really confused about heating and humidity.  I've read posts that say to heat the tank and keep it humid, and others that say it's a waste of time.  Which is it?  I assume it's species specific, and for this tarantula I'm guessing it's tropical?  Right now I have him in a 5.5 gallon Critter Cage, like a small glass aquarium with a sliding screen top that locks with a padlock.  I first had bark chips on the bottom and he dove in and hid for several days, so I changed it out with coconut fiber, which is like a finely ground up peat moss, and I keep it moist.  I also have a heat pad on the side of the tank, one for reptiles and I spray the substrate with water.  I also keep a styrofoam cover on it.  Ever since I changed over to the coconut fiber he crawled up to the top of the tank and balled up in the corner above the heater.  The guy I bought him from said he kept it in a heated cabinet at 82 - 88 degrees, I'm guessing he is heading to the top of the tank because it's warmer?  The heat pad on the side of the tank isn't very effective, I'm wondering if I should get a different kind of heater, perahps heat it from the bottom?  The heat pad I bought said it wasn't recommended for tank bottom placement without tank risers to get air circulation under the tank and a special protective mat on the inside of the tank to keep reptiles from getting burned, etc. etc..  Any suggestions on heating / tank setup / humiditiy / etc...?????????  I've had him for about a week and he hasn't eaten anything yet, he doesn't seem very happy.  Too cold maybe?


----------



## nolan (Oct 16, 2010)

Well being new to the hobby myself i don't have alot of knowledge but from research i've done i can say no heat pad on the bottom they are burrowing spiders and a heater on bottom will roast them and secondly king baboons are very hardy and can be fine with a wide range of temps so room temp is fine unless excessivly cold then i would use a 75 watt red night lamp and keeping humidity 60 or above which is easy if you spray it once in awhile


----------



## Death999 (Oct 16, 2010)

*wow*

A Pelinobius Muticus(spelling could be off) for your first T

I'm usually an advocate for giving T's more space than most but 5.5 gal for a 1.5 incher is a bit much, even 2.5 gal would be big. King Baboons grow quite slowly. 

keep the substrate you have now, wood chips should never be used for any T
He is probably climbing away from the substrate because you changed it to something different give him a week or 2 to get used to it. Also make sure the sub is deep so he can burrow.

The heat pad on the side of the tank is exactly right never put it on the bottom because in nature the temperature drops the deeper you dig into the earth, so having heat on the bottom both confuses and harms them.

To keep humidity up don't mist just pour some warm water into the corners of the substrate just don't make it muddy, it should look a little damp and seeing condensation is a good thing just don't over do it or you'll attract mold

other than that KB's are awesome T's (I don't have one but I've done my research) they can be quite temperamental so don't plan on holding or playing with this T their venom is stronger than most because its an Old World T. Be happy you don't have to deal with urticating hairs at least

hope I helped~~~


----------



## GForce14063 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have 5 of these that I raised from slings they like it dry they love to burrow and room temps are fine with this species. I use for substrate a combination of 60% peatmoss that I strain through a metal grate and 40% vermiculite  humidity at 75 to 80% when slings water dish when 3" or better with this species.
  Have fun with your new spider but it is recommended not for beginners. I recommand googling this species for more information.
  Also the tank is too large for the size of the spider get yourself a large deli cup fill with substrate.

Here a website with a caresheet http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/C-crawshayi.html


----------



## BigJ999 (Oct 16, 2010)

They are great T's mine is pretty defensive and only comes out at night to hunt and modify. Her burrow most of the time but they are great T's but very slow growing T's and their venom is pretty strong.


----------



## DrJ (Oct 16, 2010)

I have owned several king baboons. They are my favourite species!

What these other guys have said is spot on. However, I wanted to point out a couple of misconceptions. 

1.  Aggressive. Wrong. Any old world T I've owned has never been aggressive. Maybe defensive in the case of a couple P. murinus, but that's it. If you want aggression, look to new world species. My king baboons would let me work in their cages all day. Half of them tolerated handling well, the others would let you know they didn't like being touched. With that said, none offered to bite. 

2.  Potent venom. This issue is more "take it or leave it". Venom is venom. A bite from one of these guys is no more potent than what a Brachy could give you. However, the kicker is that these guys can get up to 9" in size...death of most prey items comes in the form of brute force and piercing 1/2" fangs. So, no, getting bit is not fun. It will hurt!  But, it is nothing to be overly concerned about.


----------



## BigJ999 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for correcting me  I know i messed up on the info a little


----------



## haasdas (Oct 16, 2010)

Congrats on your first T!!!! These guys are quite cool dont have one but they are on my list! 

+1 to DrJ. And as you say that you have already changed the substrate I would say you are of to a good start. 

Also if he looks nice and fat I wouldn't worry to much about not eating he might be in premolt. Put in a cric at night and take it out in the morning if he doesn't eat. Do this once a week until he eats or he has molted.

If he molts give him 5 days to harden up before you feed him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 16, 2010)

DrJ said:


> Venom is venom. A bite from one of these guys is no more potent than what a Brachy could give you.


How did you come to this conclusion?


----------



## cchardwick (Oct 16, 2010)

Why do people say not to keep a small spider in a big tank?  Is it becaues he gets lost and you can't find him, or perhaps because he can't find the crickets?  Putting tarantulas in stacked plastic containers drives me crazy.  I think the tank and setup is half the beauty (or should be).  Besides, once he starts walking around and up and down the glass the 5.5 gallon tank doesn't seem so big anymore.

Also, my 1.5" King Baboon hasn't eaten since I got him, but he does look pretty fat and healthy for his size.  At what point should I worry about him not eating?


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 16, 2010)

cchardwick said:


> Why do people say not to keep a small spider in a big tank?  Is it becaues he gets lost and you can't find him, or perhaps because he can't find the crickets?  Putting tarantulas in stacked plastic containers drives me crazy.  I think the tank and setup is half the beauty (or should be).  Besides, once he starts walking around and up and down the glass the 5.5 gallon tank doesn't seem so big anymore.
> 
> Also, my 1.5" King Baboon hasn't eaten since I got him, but he does look pretty fat and healthy for his size.  At what point should I worry about him not eating?


As you stated
1. Gets lost
2. Can't find the crickets. 

Housing it properly is more important than what is aesthetically pleasing to you. 

Good luck


----------



## rbailey1010 (Oct 16, 2010)

As anyone will tell you, you will need at least 4-5 inches of substrate as these guys are obligate burrowers and do best with that.....They are not tropical at all and come from arid regions of Kenya.......

The reason why everyone is saying to stay away from a larger enclosure is two fold....

1. Since these guys are burrowers, they are used to close quarters and stay in the burrows for long periods of time - coming out at night to hunt and to excavate more. So a larger aquarium with all that floorspace is kind of a waste for a 1.5 inch sling. If you insist on having one an enclosure that big....you'll need to give it the recommended amount of substrate so it can do what it does best and burrow....

2. Since tarantulas do not have very good eye sight and depend more on  their sense of "touch" so to speak, having a bigger enclosure is a waste and people have reported their tarantulas wandering aimlessly. Its also hard for them to naturally hunt for food for this reason to as a cricket might stay on the opposite side of the enclosure. 

Use the search function to find great info on King Baboon husbandry. I've got my 3inch juvi in a tall 32 oz deli cup with the substrate 3/4 of the up and its doing great.


----------



## rbailey1010 (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris, you beat me to it!!!!!!


----------



## DrJ (Oct 16, 2010)

Honestly, there is no such thing as going "too big". The only problem would be finding/catching food, which is easily solved by encouraging prey items in the T's direction. Going big may also result in tall sides. KBs are burrowers, so resolve the issue with deeper substrate. 

People have been known to keep adult females in 75 gallon aquariums. So, don't be shy!


----------



## sean-820 (Oct 16, 2010)

In an insulated house a t should be fine at room temp (as long as its comfortable for you the t is fine). Additional heat could be ok to help it grow a bit faster but its not really needed.  From what i hear substrate should be farily dry so additional heat wont be drying out the substrate too much.

For substrate i would probably do like 4-6" of just subtrate and do no deco or anything for a bit. Its alot easier to check on juvies when you can know where they are so if your adding fake plants, wood or whatever it  will probably be harder to find the t and will give food places to hide and make the tank harder to clean.


----------



## LV-426 (Oct 16, 2010)

To the OP: congrats on beginning your new hobby. i myself just got my first 2 Ts on wenesday: a N. chromatus and a P. cancerides. the question I want to ask is did you do your research before you acccquiered your king baboon. I myself did 2 months of reasearch online, bought the books The Tarantula keepers guide and Tarantulas and other arachnids. I know its cool to get a bad mama jama as your 1st T but u gotta do your due dilligence before jumping in head first.


----------



## rbailey1010 (Oct 16, 2010)

Agreed, but at least OP is asking questions and wanting to learn - I agree that buying the Tarantula Keeper's Guide would be next on my list if I was that person. I still refer back to that book when I have questions.......


----------



## cchardwick (Oct 16, 2010)

I did research a copule weeks and decided on the King because he is unique and not your run of the mill tarantula.  Plus it seems that the King Baboon has a certain loyal following not found with other species.  

So I'm wondering, people are saying the King is an arid species.  Should I keep styrofoam on the top and keep it so humid that condensation is on the glass?  Or should I take off the styrofoam and keep the screen top on it and let it dry out a bit so the glass walls are clear?


----------



## LV-426 (Oct 16, 2010)

rbailey1010 said:


> Agreed, but at least OP is asking questions and wanting to learn - I agree that buying the Tarantula Keeper's Guide would be next on my list if I was that person. I still refer back to that book when I have questions.......


its a great book. i know from first hand experince when u buy something that u have no idea how to care for it. in my younger days i got some iguanas and moniter lizards then come to find out they needed to eat like almost everyday and the moniters had bad attitudes. at 1st i thought it was cool to have them but after a while i realized lizards are not for me. It is good that there is an arachnoboards that can help out people in need, just make sure u do the proper research before buying anything that u dont have much knowledge about. remember u taking on the responsibility of another animal's life and u want to give it the best care u can possibly give it.


----------



## LV-426 (Oct 16, 2010)

also being new to the hobby I wanted to get something 3''inches or bigger. for me a tiny baby seems like there is more chance for it to die. hopefully one of these days i will get my own king baboon


----------



## rbailey1010 (Oct 16, 2010)

arid means dry...like a desert

Humidity wont hurt them but its not recommended.....

Just do as everyone suggested and let it be at room temperature......mist the tank occasionally......their water dish will get buried so its kind of hard to keep one full......

Do not do any styrofoam deal.......just a cover to keep it in


----------



## cchardwick (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I'm thinking that he is not happy because it's too wet in there.  I'll let it dry out a bit and take off the styrofoam.  I think for now I'll put in a small water dish with some bark chips in there so my crickets don't drown.  Once he gets comfortable and starts digging I'll take out the dish and mist the tank.  Right now I only have about an inch of substrate because he is so small I don't want to lose him.  I'm thinking as he gets bigger I'll add substrate.

I keep him at work next to my computer.  Everyone says he is a boring spider LOL, but the arachnophobes are happy that they don't see him much.  I didn't want a tarantula to hold and play with, I wanted one that people will respect.


----------



## jeff1962 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have had one of these for over two years now.  She was about 1.5 in. when I got her she is now pushing around 4.0 in. I keep her in a tall narrow clear storage jar,its over a 12.00 in tall . She has burrowed all through it. The beauty of a tall narrow container with burrowing species is that you can see them all the time. Once she molts again I will more than likely put her in a larger container similar to what she is in now.


----------



## cchardwick (Oct 18, 2010)

Well I took off my styrofoam cover and found the King Baboon back on the top of the critter cage, this time he worked himself into a hole between the lid and the side of the tank and webbed up the top by the lid.  So I put him on the bottom of the tank and dug a little hole in the coconut fiber, right in front of the tank and then tickled his back legs with a straw until he found the hole.  He jumped in and started digging right away!  I'm hoping he will be happier now.  He still hasn't eaten anything since I got him, about a week, but maybe now that he is digging in he will.


----------



## brian abrams (Oct 19, 2010)

*Congrats on your first*

Wow!  Nothing like jumping right in!  A truly awe-inspiring T, although definately not for a beginner!  Can't speak from experience, because I never had one, but first of all, don't get bit!  What I did have (as in past-tense, because it died) was an adult Stout-legged baboon. I kept her just like most of the rest of my T's.  Unless they are specifically an arid species (such as GBB), I tend to error on the side of too humid.  This is usually as the reult of the T's knocking over their water dish!  Anyway, I didn't realize that it was an arid species, the conditions got too wet, and one day I found her dead.  She was only 1 of 2 adults that Ive had die.  Anyway, KBB's are pet holes, just like the Stout-leg.  Dont worry or be surprised if you don't see your spider for weeks at a time.


----------



## jeff1962 (Oct 19, 2010)

brian abrams said:


> Wow!  Nothing like jumping right in!  A truly awe-inspiring T, although definately not for a beginner!  Can't speak from experience, because I never had one, but first of all, don't get bit!  What I did have (as in past-tense, because it died) was an adult Stout-legged baboon. I kept her just like most of the rest of my T's.  Unless they are specifically an arid species (such as GBB), I tend to error on the side of too humid.  This is usually as the reult of the T's knocking over their water dish!  Anyway, I didn't realize that it was an arid species, the conditions got too wet, and one day I found her dead.  She was only 1 of 2 adults that Ive had die.  Anyway, KBB's are pet holes, just like the Stout-leg.  Dont worry or be surprised if you don't see your spider for weeks at a time.



 They do not have to be pet holes, its all in how they are housed. I have a King Baboon and see it all the time.


----------



## cchardwick (Oct 20, 2010)

How do you have your King Baboon housed where you can see it all the time?  My little one finally went in the corner of the tank and made a really cool house.  The substrate is only about an inch thick and he piled it up in a ball in the corner and I guess webbed up the inside and he sits in the middle of the ball.  And since it's in the corner of the tank you can see him, it's COOL.


----------



## jeff1962 (Oct 21, 2010)

cchardwick said:


> How do you have your King Baboon housed where you can see it all the time?  My little one finally went in the corner of the tank and made a really cool house.  The substrate is only about an inch thick and he piled it up in a ball in the corner and I guess webbed up the inside and he sits in the middle of the ball.  And since it's in the corner of the tank you can see him, it's COOL.



 I have had one of these for over two years now. She was about 1.5 in. when I got her she is now pushing around 4.0 in. I keep her in a tall narrow clear storage jar,its over a 12.00 in tall . She has burrowed all through it. The beauty of a tall narrow container with burrowing species is that you can see them all the time. Once she molts again I will more than likely put her in a larger container similar to what she is in now.

  Go to the kitchen storage container section of a department store...you would be amazed at what you will find. Just remeber to drill some holes in it for air. I got my present container at Bed bath and Beyond.  It does sound like what she is in now will be ok for awhile because she is so small. Keep this idea in the back of your mind when you get ready to rehouse her again.

 If you would like I can post some pics.


----------



## Wachusaynoob (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm sorry but this is a prime example of the Search Function- ALL these questions have been answered, Use it.


----------



## DrJ (Oct 21, 2010)

Wachusaynoob said:


> I'm sorry but this is a prime example of the Search Function- ALL these questions have been answered, Use it.



What's that you say?  Desperate for post counts?  Wow. How helpful. 

Jeff, please do post pics. I'd be very interested to see them. Maybe I've been lucky, but regardless the size enclosure, my KBs always tunnel near the glass and have always been viewable.


----------



## cchardwick (Oct 21, 2010)

No, this hasn't been posted before because this is my spider, my first tarantula, my thread, and my excitement!  I look forward to everyone's replys with anticipation!







Yes, please post pics, I'd love to see your setups.


----------



## jebbewocky (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats on your first T. Not a species I would reccmend to most newbs, but sometimes people need to cannonball into the deep end.  
1.) IMO, a smaller tank would be a good idea. It makes it easier to keep track of the T, easier for it to eat, and it gives you more space for more T's. I also wonder about the height of your substrate--you don't want your T to fall and hurt itself. If you must have that large of a tank for that small of a spider, please add more substrate so it doesn't hurt itself. I will point out KB is a burrower, so it will probably dig more with more substrate. 
2.) Arid=Dry. There is less than zero need to spray or mist or overfill the waterdish. 
3.) i'm jealous. No work T for me.


----------



## robc (Oct 21, 2010)

DrJ said:


> Venom is venom. A bite from one of these guys is no more potent than what a Brachy could give you


Yeah sure LOL!!! Tell that to a couple of people I know who have been tagged by a king...a brachy is a bee sting in comparison....a sweat bee to be more precise!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 21, 2010)

Wachusaynoob said:


> I'm sorry but this is a prime example of the Search Function- ALL these questions have been answered, Use it.


Not really. He was needing suggestions more or less and was excited about his new spider. Isn't everyone always excited about a new one? 



DrJ said:


> What's that you say?  Desperate for post counts?  Wow. How helpful.


Posting in tarantula chat doesn't up your post count 



DrJ said:


> 2.  Potent venom. This issue is more "take it or leave it". Venom is venom. A bite from one of these guys is no more potent than what a Brachy could give you.


  



robc said:


> Yeah sure LOL!!! Tell that to a couple of people I know who have been tagged by a king...a brachy is a bee sting in comparison....a sweat bee to be more precise!


+1  I don't know where DrJ got his venom info from :?


----------



## jebbewocky (Oct 21, 2010)

robc said:


> Yeah sure LOL!!! Tell that to a couple of people I know who have been tagged by a king...a brachy is a bee sting in comparison....a sweat bee to be more precise!


Not to mention P.ornata.


----------



## robc (Oct 21, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> Not to mention P.ornata.


Totally agree with that, wasn't fun LOL!!!!


----------



## DrJ (Oct 21, 2010)

robc said:


> Yeah sure LOL!!! Tell that to a couple of people I know who have been tagged by a king...a brachy is a bee sting in comparison....a sweat bee to be more precise!


That's funny?  I haven't met anyone who's been bitten by both to not compare them as similar.  Slight pain and inflammation at the site.  Not so bad.  I have yet to note any systemic effects like muscle spasms, cramps, etc.  If you have truly talked with people with these symptoms, I'd like to know about it.  Otherwise, I'll leave it at the 12-15 accounts I know of to be accurate.  



Chris_Skeleton said:


> +1  I don't know where DrJ got his venom info from :?


If there is a site with official toxin information, please share.  Otherwise, I leave my knowledge to bite reports.



jebbewocky said:


> Not to mention P.ornata.


Not to mention irrelevant.


----------



## jebbewocky (Oct 21, 2010)

robc said:


> Totally agree with that, wasn't fun LOL!!!!


It was almost enough to scare me off pokies, just from the video!  I ended up buying a sling at an LPS because it was reasonably cheap, and I got another deal I couldn't pass up at a different location (same chain).  My wife loves my P.miranda, Cookie more than all my other spiders (I tell her not to say that in front of the other ones though).

----
_Anyway_, @ OP.
_Dry _enclosure, I'd reccomend a smaller tank.
BTW, this is speaking as someone who has given small slings bigger enclosures in the past, not just someone advising it because others do.  
It's not a huuuuge deal if you really don't want to, but it will be more bothersome than putting it in something smaller.


----------



## jebbewocky (Oct 21, 2010)

DrJ said:


> That's funny?  I haven't met anyone who's been bitten by both to not compare them as similar.  Slight pain and inflammation at the site.  Not so bad.  I have yet to note any systemic effects like muscle spasms, cramps, etc.  If you have truly talked with people with these symptoms, I'd like to know about it.  Otherwise, I'll leave it at the 12-15 accounts I know of to be accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is robc being bit by a P.ornata
Definently relevant, because it provides evidence that not all venom is the same, that different species have different venom, and different people react differently. 

If you've read the bite reports you'd know that it's not as simple as "venom is venom."  Now, I haven't read the KB bite report specifically, so it may well be relatively mild--but "venom is venom" is just plain ignorant.  I'll grant I didn't really establish the context of my comment very well however.


----------



## DrJ (Oct 21, 2010)

Okay, I see where people are having the issue.  I'm not saying that ALL venom is the same.  I'm just saying venom IS venom.  You really don't want to mess with any of it.  Nothing good can come from any bite, regardless of toxicity.  

But, in this case, I do feel that KBs lack anything substantial to their venom to be any more harmful than a Brachy.  It won't make you miss work the next day could be a basic statement I can make.  

Maybe this clears things up some?


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 21, 2010)

DrJ said:


> Okay, I see where people are having the issue.  I'm not saying that ALL venom is the same.  I'm just saying venom IS venom.  You really don't want to mess with any of it.  Nothing good can come from any bite, regardless of toxicity.
> 
> But, in this case, I do feel that KBs lack anything substantial to their venom to be any more harmful than a Brachy.  It won't make you miss work the next day could be a basic statement I can make.
> 
> Maybe this clears things up some?


This does clear some things up as far as knowing what you are saying. And yes, venom is venom, but I'd rather be bit by a brachy rather than a KB. And you are true that nothing good can come from bites, of course, but that doesn't mean one species venom isn't more potent than another. I have read the bite reports for many species. Would you compare an H. lividum bite to that of a G. rosea? Because I would much rather get bit by a G. rosea than an H. lividum. Granted, I don't want to be bit at all.


----------



## jebbewocky (Oct 21, 2010)

DrJ said:


> Okay, I see where people are having the issue.  I'm not saying that ALL venom is the same.  I'm just saying venom IS venom.  *You really don't want to mess with any of it.  Nothing good can come from any bite, regardless of toxicity.  *
> But, in this case, I do feel that KBs lack anything substantial to their venom to be any more harmful than a Brachy.  It won't make you miss work the next day could be a basic statement I can make.
> 
> Maybe this clears things up some?


That makes *MUCH* more sense.  We're good.


----------



## KnightinGale (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello! Congrats on your first and fantastic tarantula! That's cute how it just dived into the hole and started digging. I much prefer a waterdish for humidity myself, the wider it is, the more humidity you get. The only recommendation I would make is to have pebbles or something instead of the bark pieces in it. Depends on what type of bark you are using, but some could get slimy alot quicker than rocks and harbor mold or bacteria. 
  With the size of your enclosure you may even get lucky and not have to clean it out every day because your little guy has pushed substrate into it.  (To clarify, I know you don't HAVE to clean out a water dish if there is substrate in it. They can drink from the damp substrate, but for some reason a substrate-filled water dish gives me a twitch. For about a year my B. smithi pushed dirt around and no matter where I put the dish, she'd glob it full. Now she has a great burrow dug out under a log, and right by the glass so I could see her inside it...and she sits on top of it all the time.  sheesh.)
  Have fun with your King. Let's see people call it boring when it's all growd up!


----------



## DrJ (Oct 21, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> This does clear some things up as far as knowing what you are saying. And yes, venom is venom, but I'd rather be bit by a brachy rather than a KB. And you are true that nothing good can come from bites, of course, but that doesn't mean one species venom isn't more potent than another. I have read the bite reports for many species. Would you compare an H. lividum bite to that of a G. rosea? Because I would much rather get bit by a G. rosea than an H. lividum. Granted, I don't want to be bit at all.


I'm glad that cleared things up for you.  It always makes me feel better when I can get my point across accurately.  

I do agree with you.  Differing species do have differing effects from their venom.  But, I haven't come across anything as of yet to make me "fear" a bite from a KB anymore than a bite from a Brachy.  I work very pre-cautiously, and have yet to be bit by anything.  That is something I would like to keep going.  So, don't think I'm entirely careless.  Of course, if push came to shove and I _had_ to get bit by something.  I would take on the RoseHair before the Cobalt.  But, bite reports have told be what I know on the comparisons.  Cobalts aren't always nice bites.  

However, with that said, the tamest and MOST docile T I ever had was a Haplopelma lividum.  Broke all stereotypes!  She was also the laziest thing I've ever seen.  She wouldn't burrow, or spin funky webs.  She'd hide in her little makeshift hide I built for her and eat crickets.  Anytime I wanted to hold her, I'd just put my hand into her cage and she'd come crawling up my arm.  She was nice...sigh...I miss her.



jebbewocky said:


> That makes *MUCH* more sense.  We're good.


I'm glad we are good now.    Guess I need to work on my english writing some more.  It's not good when other people mistake your meanings for something else.  I'm sorry about that.  

However, if there is a site that lists venom toxicity in tarantulas, I'd be very interested to see it.  Any sites I've found only mention true spiders and scorpions.  No Ts.


----------



## robc (Oct 21, 2010)

DrJ said:


> That's funny?  I haven't met anyone who's been bitten by both to not compare them as similar.  Slight pain and inflammation at the site.  Not so bad.  I have yet to note any systemic effects like muscle spasms, cramps, etc.  If you have truly talked with people with these symptoms, I'd like to know about it.  Otherwise, I'll leave it at the 12-15 accounts I know of to be accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post#8 (B.boehmi)

http://www.tarantulas.us/forums/showthread.php?t=6302

King baboon: (I rather have the above!)

http://www.atshq.org/boards/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=12613&hilit=King+baboon+bite


----------



## LirvA (Oct 22, 2010)

Have you guys ever heard anything about using stun guns to neutralize venom? I have read on the interwebz that using a stun gun on yourself is effective for brown recluse bites and stuff.


edit: quick link I found 
http://www.spiderbitetreatment.com/minisguse.htm


----------



## DrJ (Oct 22, 2010)

LirvA said:


> Have you guys ever heard anything about using stun guns to neutralize venom? I have read on the interwebz that using a stun gun on yourself is effective for brown recluse bites and stuff.
> 
> 
> edit: quick link I found
> http://www.spiderbitetreatment.com/minisguse.htm


Um...perhaps you should start a new thread with that same question.  This is the inappropriate place.  It is bad manners to "hijack".  Just heads up.

But, to answer the question.  The answer is "no".  There is no basis to believe electrical current to be beneficial at all in treating a venomous bite.


----------



## LirvA (Oct 22, 2010)

eek, sorry. Was trying to be topical


----------

